# September Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Angel Kody - Jester*








*Bailey&Bentley*








*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*








*DARLINE - Duncan*








*davebeech - Tom*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*goldenluvX2 - murphy*








*GoldRocksMom*








*Heidi36oh - Rusty Chewey, Jack & Peanut*








*Hudson*








*Ignutah*








*kezia14*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Linus4ever - Linus*








*lovestofly - Putz*








*Luvinmygoldens - Sadie*








*Nicci831 - Dallas*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*








*Robs GRs - Liam*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Roscos Mom - Rosco*








*Seandi - MJ*








*Tessa's Mom - Tessa*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Lucy*








*wilki5 - Benji*


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Not as many entries this month, but it's still hard to chose!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Gonna have to be Duncan for me....fab shot!!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Fabulous shots of fabulous goldens as usual, congrats to all!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everybody vote!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome pics, yet again!! After this week and what I did I dont expect anyone to vote for me. I love the pic of Jaime and Lucy


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

we voted for Hudson


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I just HAD to vote for Angle Kody's Jester.....that is a fanstastic shot!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Once again this month there are such a wonderful array of beautiful golden photos, I sure we could make 3 calendars very easily


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou! It is always a hard to decide!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Only 23 entries this month, and 46 votes so far.... Have we lost interest in the contest? We only have two months left until our calendar has been selected...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

awesome picture of Liam
he looks sooo ready for his day!
great pictures everyone


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Only 23 entries this month, and 46 votes so far.... Have we lost interest in the contest? We only have two months left until our calendar has been selected...


We just need to keep bumping it maybe  Next month will be fun with Halloween costumes.... people seem much more interested in the themed contests.

I'm more about stunning shots and actual good photography skills lol


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Tessas Mom- I love that picture!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

had to choose Liam for this one. How cute is he!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> We just need to keep bumping it maybe  Next month will be fun with Halloween costumes.... people seem much more interested in the themed contests.


Themed contests don't get you a free calendar though....

Problem with next month is that pictures have to be submitted three/four weeks before Halloween...so you'll have to dress your dog up before to enter the picture...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, well... looks like I'll be buying a calendar lol.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Bumpety Bump!!!! Have you voted yet?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, well... looks like I'll be buying a calendar lol.


Hey....I run this thing, and I can't buy votes for my dogs....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Hey....I run this thing, and I can't buy votes for my dogs....


LOL, actually I was thinking of sending my picture in to a real calendar company. Just because it's not winning on here, doesn't mean it's not calendar quality cuz everyone else thinks it is lol.

Still waiting to hear back from a real photography contest that I entered in July, they said the winners get announced in the fall.... the winners get brand new digital cameras, which I could really use! lol


good thing I only paid $200 for my camera, it's just a shame it already had a dead pixel in the lense.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Hey....I run this thing, and I can't buy votes for my dogs....


I think I've gotten 3 votes all year.... :lol:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe you should start threatening ot Johnwa people who don't vote for Carson :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL, actually I was thinking of sending my picture in to a real calendar company. Just because it's not winning on here, doesn't mean it's not calendar quality cuz everyone else thinks it is lol.


It's not that it's not a good picture....it's just that there are so many good pictures every month.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last day to vote...


----------

